

Did You Know? HTML5 Tag Omission - BasDirks
http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/syntax.html#syntax-tag-omission

======
quink
We knew :)

<http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2010/a-minimal-html5-document/>

<!doctype html> <html lang=en> <meta charset=utf-8> <title>blah</title> <body>
<p>I'm the content

